# How do I turn off the inactivity timer?



## kbdrand

I have tried to disable the inactivity timer on my 211 but setting it to 'disable' does not seem to turn it off.

I just replaced my two 811 receivers with these 211 receivers and now my Tivo isn't working because the 211s turn off every night (my timer is set to 8 hours). I know it's not Dish's problem but I would really like to be able to turn off the timer.


----------



## James Long

Overnight you are probably getting hit by the MENU-6-1-6 updates setting and not the inactivity timer. You can move that to a better time and/or set an "auto tune" to some channel for 15 minutes after that time. (And avoid any Tivo events that could be interfered with).

There is also a disable setting on the MENU-6-1-6 page. Your EPG will grow out of date quickly if you leave this disabled.


----------



## kbdrand

I just setup an auto-tune for 3:25 am (6-1-6 is setup for 3:00 am). Thanks for the info.


----------



## kbdrand

Well, setting the auto tuner does not work. I set it on my TV and it still turns off sometime at night. I come in each morning and it is off.


----------



## esteps

I would also like to see this problem resolved. My 211 was installed last week and I have the same problem. I will try James' suggestion tonight and see if I can get it to work.
esteps



kbdrand said:


> Well, setting the auto tuner does not work. I set it on my TV and it still turns off sometime at night. I come in each morning and it is off.


----------



## kbdrand

I've turned off the auto-update on one of my 211s and I'm going to see if that helps. I don't really need guide information from Dish since I get it from Tivo, but I don't want it to cause an issue with viewing channels (not sure if it checks the guide when changing channels to display the program information on the banner).


----------



## esteps

Well, the trick worked for me last night (set update at 1am and auto tune at 5am).
Thanks, James!
esteps



James Long said:


> Overnight you are probably getting hit by the MENU-6-1-6 updates setting and not the inactivity timer. You can move that to a better time and/or set an "auto tune" to some channel for 15 minutes after that time. (And avoid any Tivo events that could be interfered with).
> 
> There is also a disable setting on the MENU-6-1-6 page. Your EPG will grow out of date quickly if you leave this disabled.


----------



## James Long

kbdrand said:


> I've turned off the auto-update on one of my 211s and I'm going to see if that helps. I don't really need guide information from Dish since I get it from Tivo, but I don't want it to cause an issue with viewing channels (not sure if it checks the guide when changing channels to display the program information on the banner).


The banner info comes from a different EPG source than the advance EPG shown by pressing guide. There is a "present/next" EPG that is used for the banners (as well as an instant update to whatever EPG was last downloaded for the 'guide').


----------

